# [Wet Thumb Forum]-need easiest c02 system



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i need to know how to build the easiest, cheapest c02 system. 

i am thinking of building one out of a 2L coke bottle. 

how do you inject it? 

i am running a hagen on my 30gal, but i want to build this one for my 10 gal. its just a goof off tank.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i need to know how to build the easiest, cheapest c02 system. 

i am thinking of building one out of a 2L coke bottle. 

how do you inject it? 

i am running a hagen on my 30gal, but i want to build this one for my 10 gal. its just a goof off tank.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep a 2 litre or similar plastic jug is the cheapest.

Cheapest injection is to use a plastic airline in the tank ow one with an airstone into an overturned cup. Best if there is some water movement around the cup to dissolve the co2.

Do a little reading into "DIY CO2"
Bob


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Before I bought my pressurized system, I was running 2 2l coke bottle c02 setup on my 55 gallon. It worked great I just did not like having to change the yeast sugar and water mixture. There are tons of sites that show you how to diy c02.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i built my reactor today. i used a hot nail head to burn through the cap of a 1 liter water bottle. i chose 1L because the tank is only 10 gal. i then epoxyed the air hose into the cap. waited 4 hours, then added 1/2 cup sugar, and 1/2 tablespoon of yeast, then i filled it with warm water until it was 3/4 full.

within 15 min, i was getting air coming out. by the way, i used the bubblestone below the overturned cup, except i used a plastic cup with slits in it 1/2 in wide by 3 in tall. this should allow for more water circulation.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Good. And I'll just bet that that "air" coming out was "co2".

Bob


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hopefully


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what is a good way to diffuse it other than the cup?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey bob, do you own a fish shop in tulsa?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

For diffusion, you could feed it into your filter, which can lead to noise and air-locks, but it's cheap. You can purchase one of those Hagen ladder things which lets the bubbles roll through a series of steps/shelves. Or you can create an internal or external reactor. Initially, I went with a DIY internal reactor made out of a powerhead feeding the end of an old gravel vac. Lots of other appends covering the various designs. Search around.

Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Russell -

Not a fish shop owner or employee. Just a hobbyiest.

Bob


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Before I made my canister filter I had a HOB filter. I put an air stone in the intake tube at the bottom where the water is sucked in and then I used my dremal to cut a hole just big enough to slide the tubing for my c02 line to go in. I sealed the hole up with some epoxy. I ran this setup for about a year and it worked great. It allowed the c02 to diffuse into the water really well. I had a little noise but it wasnt that bad since the bubbles were small coming out the air stone. I never had an air lock useing it that way either.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have been injecting co2 into the intake of my ac minis in my 10 gal for over 2 years, and never had any airlock problems. I have done it with diy and now with pressurized. The only time it makes a little noise is when the filter gets dirty and starts to clog up. When I hear some noise I know I need to clean out the sponges.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i will probably do that on both of my tanks. 

hob? is that a normal filter that sits behind the tank?


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

hob = hang on back


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok thanks, this has been a lot of help.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

man, the high pressure section was great. nice link!


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

hello everyone....

I have been injecting my tank for about a week now..LOL

I used a DIY generator...sort of, modified it alot.

I used 2x2L bottles, using elbows and Ts I connected both bottles together and added a screw valve to both bottles..so I could shut one down but not kill the injection.

Ran that to one-way valve (to prevent water suction) then to one of those saltware wooden air stones (not sure if they have their own name) I placed that right below the intake of my HOB filter. The bubbles are so small that I have NO noise and almost 90% of the bubbles are taken in. The other 10% float up and then are knocked back down by the return. Also, i noticed something the other day, on the bottom of the wooden air stone, I am getting bubble build up. The bubbles build up until they are bigger and roll off the bottom (unless my Pleco decides to attach himself to the bottom). They stay there for about 10 to 15 minutes...

I do have a question, earlier in this posting someone said something about an internal or external diffuser......

I am assuming the interal is one that goes in the aquarium but what is an external diffuser???


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Knight,
You don't have to use two 2L coke bottle for a 20gl (that's your tank size right?). One is enough and you can just stick the output tube into the filter intake without using the wooden diffuser.

There are different kinds of internal reactor. The good one is the power reactor. Take a look at www.plantguild.com. You can also make one yourself. External reactor is the one that placed outside the tank. Usually inline with the canister output tubing. So the filtered water will go into the external reactor before go into the tank.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i just drilled a hole in the intake of my behind tank filter. then i ran the hose through and put an airstone on it. it works well for me.


----------



## knighthunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I added the second 2litter to add more pressure to my "cheap" system.....LMAO

Right now its on the 10G but I am getting a new 20G today or tomorrow. That is where I plan to put alot of work and energy into my Planted Tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

i just redid my DIY CO2 and it is rockin'!
i used a 2 liter bottle for the generator,ran the airline into another 2 liter bottle as a bubble counter, ran the tubing from there (with an inline check valve) into the reactor made from a python tube with an AC200 sponge cut to fit in the end connected to a small powerhead. the powerhead shoots water down into the python tube, pushing against the CO2 bubbles coming from a small diffuser. the sponge in the end keeps the bubbles in the tube until they're completely dissolved by the flow from the powerhead.
i calculated the amount of CO2 from pH and kH readings and it was right around 30ppm! i need to adjust the yeast recipe a bit because this is a little high, but so far the plants are growing great and the fish are showing no discomfort-no gasping, etc. i have a sword plant that has put out 3 new leaves in the last week and some hornwort that has grown an inch a day.
here 
is a great DIY CO2 link for you...pretty informative...


----------



## Maylandi (Mar 17, 2005)

Andrew - You said you have a DIY FILTER - could you post pics or an example?
Id like to see it









Thanks!

Platy


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Ill take some more and post them. I think they have some on my "site" I havent updated it since i made it, Ive been very busy with work. I will try to get some for you asap. But you can check my old post and my site for some pictures in the meantime.


----------



## mudboy (Nov 29, 2004)

i just got my reactor setup the way i want it from scraps of stuff i had. the only thing i had to get was some new suction cups.here's a few pics.
pic1

pic2 
pic3


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

c02 reactor 1
c02 reactor top
c02 reactor bottom
filters 1
filters 2
filters 3
This is my older setup. I redid it a little a while back and I will take some pictures as soon as I get a chance. This is the first time ive sat at my home computer in over a month. Xmas time is stressful.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

stand








doors open








filters

























Jeez I guess I need to sweep up. I didnt realize how dark the first picture was of my stand so heres another one.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hey andrew, what is that small tank used for?


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I use it for a bunch of things. At the momment I have a bunch of mollies in there that I am going to move into my big tank. I was using it originally to grow some xmas moss. This saturday I am taking the entire day to redo a bunch of stuff on my tanks and I am going to take the mollies out and put in some small driftwood and grow some moss and java ferns on it so I can sell it to a lfs. The tuppleware dish to the right is filled with black worms also. My fish love them.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

your tank is sooo much neater than mine underneath. i have chemicals, food, ferts, co2, uvsterilizer, filterfloss, measuring spoons, a wrench, 2 books, basically everything. it is a mess.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Heh Thanks. Right now its a mess. I am going to be redoing a bunch of stuff. I need to mount two surge protectors in it, I have the hardest damn time with mounting them. I can never get the screws to line up properly.


----------

